# 05 800 spotsman



## map1988 (Jan 7, 2010)

is there any problems that you guys know of on these bikes


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Depends on how well it was taken care of. Polaris' are usually a pretty solid bike if you take care of them and perform regular basic maintenance.


----------



## map1988 (Jan 7, 2010)

it has had some front end damage and the guy is fixing that it has about 900 miles i have no way of telling if it has had a routine maintainance or not


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just have to take his word for it. Look around the motor & shafts & diffs and see if anything looks like it is leaking or has leaked, check the boots and shake the axles to see if they have any slack in the cups. I'd even check the oil, see what it looks like, see if it's dirty or clean. 

What kind of front end damage?


----------



## racer37l (Nov 28, 2010)

I own an '07 800 and the only thing I will say is, if you do the required service, you'll enjoy the bike for a long time. Mine has almost 700 hours and 7400 miles on it, with no major problems. Con


----------



## map1988 (Jan 7, 2010)

thanks guys


----------

